# الاشباح



## جلفاوي (24 يونيو 2011)

هل جاء ذكر لما نسميهم نحن بالاشباح في الكتاب المقدس انا لا اقصد ذكر لقصص الجنles diable انا اقصد الاشباحles phontom 
شكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يونيو 2011)

لا يوجد هذا التعبير

ولكن يوجد تعبير آخر ، هو الأرواح الشريرة

ولكن ليس بمعنى أنها تظهر مثلما فى قصص الأشباح ، بل بمعنى أنها تدخل فى بعض الناس وتتحكم فى تصرفاتهم

ولكن ظهور الشياطين ممكن ، بسماح من الله وللذين فى قامة روحية عظيمة تجعلهم يقدرون على مثل هذه المواجهة ، وأكبر مثال هو ظهور الشيطان للسيد المسيح (بحسب مظنة الشيطان أنه مجرد إنسان عادى) ومحاولته تجربته ، ولكن الرب إزدراه وطرده


----------



## MAJI (24 يونيو 2011)

هل جاء ذكر لما نسميهم نحن بالاشباح في الكتاب المقدس انا لا اقصد ذكر لقصص الجنles diable انا اقصد الاشباحles phontom 
شكرا 
لا وجود للاشباح في المسيحية
الاشباح صناعة بشرية بحتة


----------



## جلفاوي (24 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على الاجابة الواضحة


----------



## جلفاوي (24 يونيو 2011)

انا فهمت انا الذين يقولون لنا انهم شاهدو الاشباح خاصة في البيوت المهجورة او المغارات هم كذبة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> انا فهمت انا الذين يقولون لنا انهم شاهدو الاشباح خاصة في البيوت المهجورة او المغارات هم كذبة



*لماذا كذبه
بالفعل يمكن ان تسكن البيوت المهجورة والمغارات بالأرواح الشريرة.
التى يمكنها الظهور للبشر بأشكال مخيفة ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

*الارواح الشريرة هى الشياطين وممكن تتواجد فى الاماكن المهجورة اوتسكن بعض البشر
ونرى كثيرين بهم شيطان

وقد جاء فى الكتاب المقدس

عندما جاء السيد المسيح الى العبر وجد رجلان عليهم شياطين

متى اصحاح 5 

28. وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَبْرِ إِلَى كُورَةِ الْجِرْجَسِيِّينَ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مَجْنُونَانِ خَارِجَانِ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ هَائِجَانِ جِدَّاً حَتَّى لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَجْتَازَ مِنْ تِلْكَ الطَّرِيقِ.
29. وَإِذَا هُمَا قَدْ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: «مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ؟ أَجِئْتَ إِلَى هُنَا قَبْلَ الْوَقْتِ لِتُعَذِّبَنَا؟»
30. وَكَانَ بَعِيداً مِنْهُمْ قَطِيعُ خَنَازِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ تَرْعَى.
31. فَالشَّيَاطِينُ طَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تُخْرِجُنَا فَأْذَنْ لَنَا أَنْ نَذْهَبَ إِلَى قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ».
32. فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا». فَخَرَجُوا وَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَطِيعِ الْخَنَازِيرِ وَإِذَا قَطِيعُ الْخَنَازِيرِ كُلُّهُ قَدِ انْدَفَعَ مِنْ عَلَى الْجُرْفِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَمَاتَ فِي الْمِيَاهِ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWWh2BZZbG0


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> انا فهمت انا الذين يقولون لنا انهم شاهدو الاشباح خاصة في البيوت المهجورة او المغارات هم كذبة



نحن لم ننفى إحتمالية ظهور الأرواح الشريرة لبعض الأشخاص ، ونعلم قصصاً واقعية عن ذلك

ولكننا ننفى القصص الشعوزية التى تتكلم عن الأشباح 

فهذه القصص مرتع للخيال الشرير الذى يريد التربح من نشر الفزع بين الناس

ولكن الحقيقة هى أن ظهور الأرواح الشريرة محكوم بضوابط ، فالله لا يسمح لنا بأن نُجرَّب فوق طاقتنا

فإن كان الله يحافظ علينا من ظهورهم بما يضرنا ، فلماذا نُغرق أنفسنا فى قصص خيالية مفزعة ، فنضر أنفسنا بأنفسنا !!!!!

إن كان الله يحمينا منهم ومن الفزع الذى يريدونه بنا ، فلماذا نوقع أنفسنا بأنفسنا فى فزع إصطناعى !!!!


----------



## MAJI (25 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد الاخ الجلفاوي لا يقصد بالاشباح الارواح الشريرة او الشياطين 
بل يقصد فكرة ارواح ناس ماتوا وبقت ارواحهم تحوم هنا وهناك 
مثل الذين يدعون تحضير روح فلان وعلان 
فهذه كلها خرافات تخيلها الانسان منذ غابر العصور وبقيت اثارها وقصصها الى الان يستخدمها بعضهم كمصدر رزق لهم (وطبعا رزق غير شريف)  يخدعون من يؤمن بها ويستنزفون اموالهم 
اما الارواح الشريرة فإن المؤمن بالمسيح له حصانة منها بالروح القدس الساكن فيه


----------



## جلفاوي (26 يونيو 2011)

اذا كانت الحصانة من الارواح الشريرة تتم بالايمان بالمسيح فما مصير من لم يؤمن به وهم كثر 
هل هذا يعني انهم مسكونون بالارواح وهي التي تتحكم فيهم


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اذا كانت الحصانة من الارواح الشريرة تتم بالايمان بالمسيح فما مصير من لم يؤمن به وهم كثر
> هل هذا يعني انهم مسكونون بالارواح وهي التي تتحكم فيهم


 
ليس من الضرورة ان يكونون مسكونين من الارواح الشريرة

ولكنهم سيكونوا اكثر عرضة لهم ممن له الحصانة في دم يسوع 

فكثير ايضا من المسيحين ليس لهم علاقة مع الرب يسوع وبالتالي هيكونوا مثلهم عرضة للارواح الشريرة 

ويا اخي الحبيب هؤلاء ليسوا بحاجة لسكني الارواح الشريرة فيكيفيهم الافكار الشريرة المتواجدة بداخلهم ما يلزم الشيطان ان يملك عليهم ايضا بالسكني داخلهم فهو مسيطر علي افكارهم فكل منا تحاربه الافكار الشريرة المختلفة والضمير الانسان ويزيد عن هؤلاء الضمير الروحي او الروح القدس وهذا ما يمتلكه المؤمنين فقط


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> اذا كانت الحصانة من الارواح الشريرة تتم بالايمان بالمسيح فما مصير من لم يؤمن به وهم كثر
> هل هذا يعني انهم مسكونون بالارواح وهي التي تتحكم فيهم


 
*أخي جلفاوي .... أنا أري أنك تقفز لسؤال جديد غير سؤالك الأساسي *
*فالإيمان بالرب يسوع شئ والحصانة شئ والدعوة بأسمه كمسيحي أسماً شئ والأشباح والأرواح والشياطين شئ أخر*

*عامة أنا أري أن العودةلمحور السؤال أهم من القفز لأسئلة غيرها *

*وسؤالي الأن لنكمل .....*
*ماذا تعني بالأشباح .... ما هو تعريفك للأشباح ؟*​


----------



## MAJI (27 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> هل جاء ذكر لما نسميهم نحن بالاشباح في الكتاب المقدس انا لا اقصد ذكر لقصص الجنles diable انا اقصد الاشباحles phontom
> شكرا


ذكر السيد المسيح مثل عن الروح النجس قال:
(((ان الروح النجس اذا خرج من الانسان هام في القفار يطلب الراحة فلا يجدها , فيقول : ارجع الى بيتي الذي منه خرجت . فيأتي فيجده خاليامكنوسامزينا فيذهب ويستصحب سبعة ارواح اخبث منه فيأتون ويقيمون فيه.فيكون ذلك الانسان في حالته الاخرة اسوأ منه في حالته الاولى. وهكذا يكون مصير هذا الجيل الفاسد.)))  
خلاصة الكلام ان لم يكن الانسان هيكل للروح القدس(مقدس بالقول والفعل) يكون مسكن للروح الشريرة و(من ثمارهم تعرفونهم )


----------



## جلفاوي (28 يونيو 2011)

فعلا انا انتقلت الى سؤال ىخر دون ان ادري ولكن وجت اشارة اليه في اجاباتكم
اما الموضوع الاصلي هو هل جاء ذكر للاشباح (les phontom) في الكتاب المقدس وليس من خلال تفسيراتكم حول الارواح الشريرة و لتوضيح الامر نحن دوما ينتابنا خوف خاصة عندما نكون وحيدين في اماكن مهجورة من وجود اشباح تطاردنا وهذا ما شاهدناه في الكثير من الافلام و الروايات و حكاوي الكبار فهل ذكرت هذه الظاهرة في الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح ما علمته من الاخوة ان هناك ارواح شريرة توسوس للانسان من خلال تتضح من خلال تفكيره الشيطاني ولا تحتاج الى اماكن مهجورة والكل معرض لها فانا لا اقصد هذه الظاهرة انا اقصد الاشباح ((les phontom))


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

طب ما إحنا جاوبنا 

الشياطين موجودة

إمكانية تواصلهم مع عقولنا بالأفكار ، موجودة

إمكانية دخولهم فى شخص والسيطرة عليه ، موجودة

إمكانية ظهورهم ، موجودة ، ولكن الله يحكمها لكيلا يخربوا حياتنا 

*+++ والتفكير الزائد فى هذه الأمور يضعف معنويات الإنسان ويضره *

فالمثل يقول : إللى يخاف من العفريت يطلعله

فالأفضل لنا أن نفكر فى قوة الله العظيمة التى تحرسنا وتحمينا وتظلل علينا من كل جانب 

*نحن فى حماية إلهنا القوى* ، ولا نريد المزيد من الخوض فى هذه المخاوف التى يريدها الشيطان ، فإنه هو الذى يحاول صناعتها 
ولكن عناية الله بنا ، نحن أولاده المحتمين فى ستره ، تحمينا من كل جانب : [ الساكن فى عون العلى يستريح فى ظل إله السماء]

 فليس لنا إلاَّ أن نقول لمثل هذه أفكار : [إذهب يا شيطان]

*
فمن يعيش فى حماية الله ، لا يليق به أن يغرق نفسه فى هذه المخاوف ، لأن ذلك ضد الإيمان بقوة الحماية الإلهية*


----------



## MAJI (28 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> و لتوضيح الامر نحن دوما ينتابنا خوف خاصة عندما نكون وحيدين في اماكن مهجورة من وجود اشباح تطاردنا وهذا ما شاهدناه في الكثير من الافلام و الروايات و حكاوي الكبار فهل ذكرت هذه الظاهرة في الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح ما علمته من الاخوة ان هناك ارواح شريرة توسوس للانسان من خلال تتضح من خلال تفكيره الشيطاني ولا تحتاج الى اماكن مهجورة والكل معرض لها فانا لا اقصد هذه الظاهرة انا اقصد الاشباح ((les phontom))


لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ظاهرة مطاردة وتخويف الاشباح للانسان في الاماكن المهجورة مثل ما يظهر في افلام الرعب والروايات 
ونحن لانخف من وجودنا في اماكن مهجورة خالية من البشر بل بالعكس فيسوع المسيح ويوحنا المعمذان وموسى عاشوا فترة في البريةوهي اماكن خالية بعيدة عن البشر والسكن  
والاماكن الخالية تصلح للتأمل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ظاهرة مطاردة وتخويف الاشباح للانسان في الاماكن المهجورة مثل ما يظهر في افلام الرعب والروايات
> ونحن لانخف من وجودنا في اماكن مهجورة خالية من البشر بل بالعكس فيسوع المسيح ويوحنا المعمذان وموسى عاشوا فترة في البريةوهي اماكن خالية بعيدة عن البشر والسكن
> والاماكن الخالية تصلح للتأمل



++++

هذا هو كلام الحق ، وهذا هو فكر الإنسان المؤمن

فليس مكان خالٍ من وجود الله ، الذى هو معنا ويحافظ علينا 

فى كل مكان : الرب لى معين ، الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف ، إن سرت فى الظلمة فالرب نور لى

فى كل مكان تشملنا عنايته 

فى كل مكان تصحبنا الملائكة والقديسين

لذلك ففكر الفزع هذا ، ليس من الإيمان ، وليس من الله ، بل من الشيطان عدو البشر

وهذه الروايات والأفلام الكاذبة الملفقة ، هى خادمة للشيطان ، ولذلك يجب الإبتعاد عنها


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> فعلا انا انتقلت الى سؤال ىخر دون ان ادري ولكن وجت اشارة اليه في اجاباتكم
> اما الموضوع الاصلي هو هل جاء ذكر للاشباح (les phontom) في الكتاب المقدس وليس من خلال تفسيراتكم حول الارواح الشريرة و *لتوضيح الامر نحن دوما ينتابنا خوف خاصة عندما نكون وحيدين في اماكن مهجورة* من وجود اشباح تطاردنا وهذا ما شاهدناه في الكثير من الافلام و الروايات و حكاوي الكبار فهل ذكرت هذه الظاهرة في الكتاب المقدس بشكل واضح ما علمته من الاخوة ان هناك ارواح شريرة توسوس للانسان من خلال تتضح من خلال تفكيره الشيطاني ولا تحتاج الى اماكن مهجورة والكل معرض لها فانا لا اقصد هذه الظاهرة انا اقصد الاشباح ((les phontom))


 
*هذه النقطة .... أنت تخاف ولذلك تشعر بما تخاف منه يحوم حولك 

المسيحية تؤمن بوجود قوي الشر التي تتغير وتتبدل لتظهر في صور مختلفة لأرهاب الإنسان وتخويفه 
وتؤمن بوجود قائد لهذه القوي وهو إبليس 
وتؤمن بوجود إله قدير يري ويسمع ويرحم ويعين وقت الضيق 
بل وكل ما يحدث وما سوف يحدث فهو بسماح منه أولاً وواثقين فيه وفي عمله 

ودائماً ترانا نحن المسيحين نترنم في أي وقت وفي أي مكان 
في الظلام وسط القبور في الغابات في الشوارع المخيفة المظلمة وسط الحروب ترانا نقول .....
*[Q-BIBLE]*
*اَلرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ.
فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي.
يَرُدُّ نَفْسِي. يَهْدِينِي إِلَى سُبُلِ الْبِرِّ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِهِ.
أَيْضاً إِذَا سِرْتُ فِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرّاً  لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي.[/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## MAJI (29 يونيو 2011)

البيوت المهجورة والخرابات هي اماكن قبيحة وموحشة وربما عشعشت فيها الثعابين والعقارب والجرذان ووو   لذلك تعكس على الناظر اليها مشاعر سلبية من الخوف والحذر والتهيئات المرعبة  اضافة الى امكانية استخدامها كاوكار للقتلة واللصوص والخارجين عن القانون  فيجتنب دخولها وخاصة اذا كان انسان لوحده .
هناك مثل شعبي يقول 
لاتنم بين القبور ولا ترى كوابيس


----------



## جلفاوي (2 يوليو 2011)

لقد قلتم : (*المسيحية تؤمن بوجود قوي الشر التي تتغير وتتبدل لتظهر في صور مختلفة لأرهاب الإنسان وتخويفه 
وتؤمن بوجود قائد لهذه القوي وهو إبليس *)
ثم قلتم (ا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس ظاهرة مطاردة وتخويف الاشباح للانسان في الاماكن المهجورة مثل ما يظهر في افلام الرعب والروايات 
ونحن لانخف من وجودنا في اماكن مهجورة خالية من البشر)
وقلتم ايضا : (إمكانية تواصلهم مع عقولنا بالأفكار ، موجودة
إمكانية دخولهم فى شخص والسيطرة عليه ، موجودة
إمكانية ظهورهم ، موجودة )

حقيقة انا وقعت في حيرة من امري وعذرة على بطء الفهم فالموضوع يستحق مني ان اتمعن واركز واجاباتكم التي اقتبستها لكم فيها اختلاف وتناقض 
مرة اخرى اطلب التوضيح من خلال شرح المقتبس في مداخلتي هذه 
تقبلوا مروري


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*حبيب قلبى
يقول لنا السيد المسيح
بالصوم والصلاة
يخرج هذا الجنس
الشرير
ولقد اعطنا السيد المسيح
ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب
وكل قوات العدو
تانى شى
للمخلوقات
هناك ملائكة سماية ربنا خالقها 
لكن واحد منهم اعصاة ربنا وحب
يتكبر على ربنا هو ومجموعة 
معة فنفخ اللة
فسقط على الارض وصار شيطان
وموجوعة مجموعة معة
اخى الحبيب ارجو ان يكون وضحتلك
ولو مفمهتش حاجة قولى برضو*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 يوليو 2011)

السبب ببساطة ، إنك ما خدتش بالك فى النص الثانى الذى نسبته لنا ، من إن فيه حرف النفى : لا

، فوجود قوى الشر موجودة ، ولكنها ليست مثلما يظهر فى الأفلام ، بل محكومة بقوة وعناية الله بنا

ولذلك نحن لا نخاف ، لأننا فى حماية الإله القادر القدير ، يحوطنا ملائكته وقديسيه

فما هو التعارض !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*بالظبط كدا اخوى مكرم*
*هو دا اللى انا اقصدوة*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (2 يوليو 2011)

قد تتشابه الكلمات ولكن يختلف المضمون بين التقاليد الشعبيه والتعليم المقدسة يجب ان نفرق بين المضمون


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

جلفاوي قال:


> حقيقة انا وقعت في حيرة من امري وعذرة على بطء الفهم فالموضوع يستحق مني ان اتمعن واركز واجاباتكم التي اقتبستها لكم فيها اختلاف وتناقض
> مرة اخرى اطلب التوضيح من خلال شرح المقتبس في مداخلتي هذه
> تقبلوا مروري


*أخ جلفاوي ,,,, ركز زي ما أنت عايز وخد وقتك*

*بس السؤال .... هي فين المشلكة في الأقتباسات الموضوعة ؟*
*كلنا أكدنا لك أن قوي الشر موجودة في هذا العالم وتحت قيادة إبليس عدو الله والإنسان ... ملك هذا الدهر *
*ولكن هناك رعاية من الله ذاته لأبنائه كي لا تخور قواهم أمام هذه القوي التي ليست من دم ولحم بل مع أجناد شر روحية تفوق قواها كل قوي البشر *
*ولذلك نحن نؤمن بوجودها ونؤمن بسور النار الذي يحمينا*
*نصدق ما يقال عنها ونصدق قوتها ورغبتها الشريرة وفي المقابل نتحصن بوسائط النعمة لنصمد*
*نعرف فكرها ونصده بالاصلاه والصوم*
*ندرك أنهم ذو كثرة عددية ولكن متأكدون أن من معنا من أجناد الله أكثر ممن علينا*

*وكل هذا بسبب .... أنه يوجد إله خير أصل كل الخير وأصل هذا الوجود *
*وهناك شيطان معاند وكاذب بل وأبو الكذب الذي يحارب الله في الإنسان ,,, وهو إبليس*​


----------



## جلفاوي (3 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على الردود وللتوضيح اقول
انا فهمت من  كلامكم ان قوى الشر : 
1) موجودة .. 
2) يمكن رؤيتها 
3)  تأثيرها قوي على البشر 
ولكن الرب يسوع يحمي من يؤمن به منها 
طيب لو فيه توضيح اكثر حول النقاط التي فهمتها ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## جلفاوي (5 يوليو 2011)

مادام لم يكن فيه رد فانا اعتبر ان فهمي للموضوع صحيح فالف الف شكر من الادارة ولكل من ساهم في الاجابة
لكم مني اطيب المنى


----------



## جلفاوي (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن تعليق على الجزئية هذه لو سمحتم اقصد تعليق على المداخلة رقم 26


----------



## جلفاوي (12 يناير 2012)

اقتباس (*ولكن هناك رعاية من الله ذاته لأبنائه كي لا تخور قواهم أمام هذه القوي *)
حسب كلامك المؤمنون من المسيحيين لا يرتكبون اخطاء لان المسيح يحميهم ؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2012)

جلفاوي قال:


> اقتباس (*ولكن هناك رعاية من الله ذاته لأبنائه كي لا تخور قواهم أمام هذه القوي *)
> حسب كلامك المؤمنون من المسيحيين لا يرتكبون اخطاء لان المسيح يحميهم ؟؟؟


*
توجد حماية من الهجوم الخارجى عليهم

ولكن إن هم ، من ذاتهم ، قرروا أن يتخلوا عن الحياة معه ، وأن يعودوا لحمأة الخطية ، فإنهم يتركهم لحريتهم التى منحها لهم 

ولكنه حتى فى هذه الحالة ، يرسل إليهم رسائل ، بطرق متنوعة ، تدعوهم لأن يقرروا العودة من ذواتهم ، بدون غصب منه عليهم وبدون إلغاء لحريتهم الشخصية
*


----------



## جلفاوي (12 يناير 2012)

اذا كيف نفرق بين من يرتكب المعاصي بسبب الشيطان و من يرتكبها بسبب ذواتهم ؟
وهل من يرتكبها بسبب الشيطان صاحب القوة و السلطة الخارقة يحاسب على ماهو فوق طاقته؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2012)

الله هو فاحص القلوب وحده

ولا يوجد أحد يفعل الخطية مرغماً ، بل إن دور الشيطان وجنوده هو مجرد الغواية والإغراءات المختلفة 

فليس أحد يفعل الخطية بدون تحمل مسؤليتها ، بل كل من يفعلها هو مسؤل بدرجة من الدرجات

فهناك من يفعلها إختيارياً ويسعى إليها ، فهذه أسوأ الحالات

وهناك من يفعلها عن ضعف ، برغم جهاده ضدها ، فهذا يكون رجوعه للتوبة أسهل كثيراً ، لأن إرادته مازالت ضد الخطية

ولكن فى النهاية ، ليس لأحد أن يعرف ما فى القلوب ، إلاَّ الله فاحص القلوب وحده ، وهو الذى سيحاكم الجميع محاكمة عادلة تماماً
أما التائبين بتوبة كاملة ، فقد مُحيت خطاياهم ، وأما المتصلفين الفاعلين للخطية بإرادة وعدم رغبة فى التوبة ، فقد بقيت خطاياهم عليهم


----------

